# Big flounder showing up



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

Big flounder are starting to show up, and with a little patience, you can weed out the bigger fish from the smaller "average" sized fish. The run is more of a trickle right now and is really just getting started. Flounder gigging should continue to be good over the next few weeks as the fish slowly move towards the gulf.

*12/3/2015*
I had the Charlie T. group of 4 onboard tonight, including his 8 and 10 year old daughters. Conditions were nice, with light North winds and high tides. We found the fish tonight scattered in deeper water over mud/sand bottom. We made sure to be patient, gigging only the bigger fish we saw. We ended with a 8 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 8:15pm. The fish were better size tonight with the largest at 6 pounds and 25".

*12/2/2015*
I took my friend Bob for a quick scouting trip tonight. We found some monster flounder hanging shallow over hard sand and shell bottom. The two biggest fish were both 27" and 8 pounds.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Flounder in deeper water tonight*

*12/4/2015*
I had the Wayne W. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were ideal, with light ENE wind and high tide. The big fish tonight were scattered out over hard sand and grass bottom in 3-6 feet of water. We hunted only for bigger flounder, and ended with a 8 flounder limit plus 2 black drum and 1 sheepshead by 8:30pm. The flounder were all about the same size, with six fish in the 23-25" range.


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*nice night*

*12/5/2015*
I had the Ronnie M. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were ideal, with light NE winds and high tide. We found our fish tonight hanging on the shallow edges of sand pockets near deeper water. We saw a ton of fish tonight, passing on over 60 "keeper" size flounder, looking only for the biggest fish in the area. We ended with a 6 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 7:30pm. The flounder we gigged tonight were all big, in the 21-25" range.

I still have December 6,7,8,10,12 open (please call for discounted price on these nights), plus plenty of late trip opportunities the rest of the month. The limit goes back to 5 fish on December 15.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big fish before winds pick up for the weekend*

*12/9/2015*
I had the James G. group of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with South wind at 10mph and normal tide levels. We arrived at our spot to find cloudy water and lots of current running down the shore. About 20 minutes into gigging we stuck a 27" 8 1/2 pound monster (pictured below). From then on, things got better and we gigged a bunch of big fish in the next hour. We ended with a 10 fish limit by 7:30pm. The fish tonight were all big ranging from 19-27".


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Big flounder getting scarce*

*12/13/2015*
I had the Mike C. family of 5 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with dead calm winds and extreme high tide levels. With high winds up to 40mph and storms early in the day, we had plenty of residual dirty water to contend with tonight. We had to move around a bunch to find clear water, but once we did, we found the bigger flounder holding in deep sand pockets near deep water dropoffs. Most of the fish we gigged tonight were in 3-5' of water. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 3 sheepshead by 9pm. The main part of the flounder run is just about over, with big fish getting harder to find. We passed up about ten 14-17" flounder, looking for bigger fish. Our fish tonight were all in the 17-25" range, with the biggest at 6 1/2 pounds.

The limit increases to 5 fish on December 15th, and I hope some of the bigger fish hang around for a little longer. We should get one more push of big fish with the next major cold front or low tide spell. There are plenty of smaller "winter" flounder (14-16") that stay in the bay all winter, making for plenty of action in the next 2 months.

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging - Duck Hunting 
361-727-0045
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

